# Painted Coca-Cola 10 Oz early 60s-70 just curious about value and should I clean them up paint in good shape



## Jfleming (Apr 30, 2020)

New to the site guys


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 30, 2020)

Not worth much since they were mass produced but still great bottles.


----------



## Skadman4 (May 8, 2020)

I just got 27 of the from under a house, the clean up great and I'm going to make sun catchers out of some. Ground glass sand in pretty colors filled and corked. Just an idea if you want to use them

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfleming (May 9, 2020)

Wow thanks for the share never thought of that


----------

